# new realtree logo...what do you think



## aa07512 (Mar 24, 2010)

what do yall think of the new realtree logo>?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Mar 24, 2010)

Never seen a deer grow two opposing beams from a common base?


----------



## bullgator (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd let it go another year .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2010)

I don`t even know what the old one looked like?


----------



## Scoutman (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like money to me


----------



## hunterb (Mar 24, 2010)

dont fix what aint broke....


----------



## superfly08 (Mar 24, 2010)

real tree sucks mossy oak all the way


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the old barn!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Mar 24, 2010)

I like it looks like maybe bill wants it to look similer to the bonecollector
TeamRealtree


----------



## deermaster81 (Mar 24, 2010)

I like it. Its something new


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Mar 26, 2010)

I like the old one.


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 26, 2010)

who cares?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2010)

mauk trapper said:


> who cares?


 everybody who works at Realtree - and whoever designed it


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for that heads up


----------



## Full Pull (Mar 28, 2010)

Kinda like the plain ole Realtree logo with oval.


----------



## DeepweR (Apr 1, 2010)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> I like it looks like maybe bill wants it to look similer to the bonecollector
> TeamRealtree



thats what i was thinkn' too


----------



## whitworth (Apr 4, 2010)

*The Youngins must get excited about such things*

If I owned stock and was getting good dividends, I might start taking notice.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 4, 2010)

whitworth said:


> If I owned stock



But then you would have to spend money.....


----------

